# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Why do certain fighters not fight in the UFC when they are good enough

## southmadejd

Basically I am hoping someone can answer this question who is more experienced with the way mma works then I am. I am not sure how many people saw the IFL bouts this weekend but I thought Ryan Schultz was really impressive. His stand up was good, his ground game was good, and his cardio is great because he didn't really even look tired going all the way into the 5th round. Is there a reason fighters as good as him choose not to fight in the UFC or somewhere else that would pay them more and give them more exposure. Just wondering fellas....maybe one of you could answer this question for me. Thanks.

----------


## BITTAPART2

the UFC is political as hell, they do have some of the best fighters in the world but they also have some real slouches too. I think guys like Urija Faber could really make a splash in the UFC but from what I hear Dana White is a peculiar mofo

----------


## rush_604

Part of it is due to beefs with Dana white. Some people just dont wanna be in the UFC. Alot of good japanese fighters have huge fan bases in Japan, and would be unknown in the states. That would result in less money for them. 

Urijah already fights under Zuffa hes not in the UFC because he fights at 145.

----------


## BITTAPART2

yeah ok Faber fights for Danas organization but not for the *UFC*, I should have been more clear lol. just thought this guy was asking about the UFC

----------


## southmadejd

Thanks fellas.

----------


## jonny101

basically i agree with rush just elabriateing. 
alot of it is to do with money and respect,the ufc have a reputation for not paying there full time fighters a decent enough wage to live on,or in the case of people like couture he didnt think he was getting the respect he deserved.which is one of the reasons pulver left bk in the day.so until dana white starts treating he's fighters like other organisations & paying the less popular fighters better money they will never have people like fedor etc

alot of people say that dana will never let a ufc fighter be bigger then him,by that i mean if there ego gets 2 big(which in sum cases they deserve to be!)he will try 2 knock them dwn a peg or two!!!even if it means loseing the fighter

----------


## KidBlast

> yeah ok Faber fights for Danas organization but not for the *UFC*, I should have been more clear lol. just thought this guy was asking about the UFC


he would be in the ufc if there was a weightclass to suit him.....if he keeps crushing that weightclass im sure he will eventually make the move up to 155 in the UFC...also urijah is the poster boy for that organization so expect him to stay there for some time.

----------


## Geordi LaForge

Sometimes it's nice to be a big fish in a small pond and not the other way around.

----------


## marklehner12

Well some fighters have a problem with there surroundings in a fight. for example. Some fighters might fight better outside and some fighters have problems fighting in an octagon.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> the UFC is political as hell, they do have some of the best fighters in the world but they also have some real slouches too. I think guys like Urija Faber could really make a splash in the UFC but from what I hear Dana White is a peculiar mofo


there is no 145lbs weight in the ufc he would have to move up and that could be bad for him hes a small guy i would like to see a 145lbs weight class in the ufc

----------


## cpainte1

Jens left bkus boxing paid wayyyy more than dana wanted too get off of lol !

----------


## Pooks

I wish they would have a heavyweight 225 or 230lb class in the UFC.. than anything from there too 250 (the maximum limit in the UFC i believe) would be super-heavyweight..

It just dont feel right when u have 25lbs discraprentcy between fighters... especially when a lot of the 250lbers in UFC.. slim down from like 280lbs like lesnar etc..

----------


## rush_604

> I wish they would have a heavyweight 225 or 230lb class in the UFC.. than anything from there too 250 (the maximum limit in the UFC i believe) would be super-heavyweight..
> 
> It just dont feel right when u have 25lbs discraprentcy between fighters... especially when a lot of the 250lbers in UFC.. slim down from like 280lbs like lesnar etc..


HW cut off is 265

----------


## Pooks

> HW cut off is 265


Right on.., so u got guys who are 280lbs cut down to 265lbs for a fight.. Fighting people Like randy couture who is 225..

Yes Contoure still whips em.. but once the bigger guys get more athletic over time.. the naturally 230 .. 240lbs guys won't stand a chance.

----------


## southmadejd

Someone made a comment how some people prefer fighting in a ring as opposed to the octagon. I am kind of confused because I have heard people before say that Randy has a huge advantage over Fedor in the octagon. Can someone elaborate on this? I mean I know there are certain rule differences in UFC as opposed to Pride but what other differences are there besides being able to lean up against a cage?

----------


## MrKneebar

> Someone made a comment how some people prefer fighting in a ring as opposed to the octagon. I am kind of confused because I have heard people before say that Randy has a huge advantage over Fedor in the octagon. Can someone elaborate on this? I mean I know there are certain rule differences in UFC as opposed to Pride but what other differences are there besides being able to lean up against a cage?


well especially for a guy like Randy when you have a guy on the ground you can press him into the cage and it props his head up and keeps him from moving it. In the stand up fighting a cage (so long as its not square like some of the small promotions have) has no corners to get pinned in so to speak. It is easier to circle out on the feet in a cage it changes your stradegy when working the angles. They both have there pro and cons.

----------


## MMA

> Basically I am hoping someone can answer this question who is more experienced with the way mma works then I am. I am not sure how many people saw the IFL bouts this weekend but I thought Ryan Schultz was really impressive. His stand up was good, his ground game was good, and his cardio is great because he didn't really even look tired going all the way into the 5th round. Is there a reason fighters as good as him choose not to fight in the UFC or somewhere else that would pay them more and give them more exposure. Just wondering fellas....maybe one of you could answer this question for me. Thanks.



"pay them more" is one of the big questions. IFL was paying a lot guys MORE than they would make as entry level fighters in the UFC. the UFC is notorious for offering guys 2 and 2, or 3-3 for their early fights. thats 2 grand to show, 2 more if you win. the IFL was at least paying their guys a living wage. it can cost more than $2000 in medical exams just to get licensed.

and if you refuse, they'll just find someone else that has trained his entire life to be in the UFC, and is willing to fight for short money.

Ben Rothwell left the IFL, but instead of fighting in the UFC, he is getting 10 times the money to fight for Affliction.

exposure - who heard of Ryan b4 the IFL? they gave him all the exposure he could handle at this level of his career. he could fight in the UFC, but he certainly wouldn't be a dominat champion there at this point in his career, like he is in the IFL.





that being said, he'll probably be in UFC next year.

----------

